# Advice on re homing our lovely Vizsla :(



## Canners (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi there, I'm hoping perhaps please somebody could perhaps give some help/advice? We have had to make a very difficult decision, but due a change in our personal circumstances we are having to re home our lovely 18 month old Hungarian Viszla, she really is lovely and has a beautiful nature but we are expecting another child so have to do this. We really want her to go to a great home and wondered if anybody could suggest where to let people know about her? Any websites etc? Thank you.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Canners,

Where are you from? I would look up your local Vizsla club and contact the associated Vizsla rescue. They would be most qualified to find a safe home for your girl that likely has experience with Vizslas. I'm sorry that you've come to this decision  I think surrendering her to a rescue would be in her best interest. She is only 18 months... I'm sure it won't be long until she finds a new home!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Agree with OttosMama,

Your 18 month old will have a new home quickly IF you use Vizsla rescue. They know the breed. They have people waiting for these situations.

Life happens and you are being responsible reaching out. Where are you from and one of us can help you find the local club.

RBD


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Canners,

I know of a great prospect in the New England area, that is looking for a V just as you described. As others have mentioned, where are you located? Even if the difference is far, I am sure there is a network of people to facilitate transportation. Please shoot me an email, I will get you in touch with this family.

Thanks
Nate

[email protected]


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

If the problem is not about children, I know of a potential match in eastern North Carolina and if she hunts, a home in NJ.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Based on their internet host, they are in the UK. Any suggestions for over there?


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

einspänner said:


> Based on their internet host, they are in the UK. Any suggestions for over there?


Ahhhh well that would be a long "drive".....

Nate


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The Hungarian Vizsla Society
http://www.vizsla.org.uk/vizrescue.htm

The Hungarian Vizsla Welfare Charity
http://hungarianvizslawelfare.org.uk/


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Is there a clause in your breeder contract to return the dog to them? Regardless, I'd contact them as they probably have a network in place to find a new home for her.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Good point. I know mostly any breeders that we talked to and ours have rehoming and returning to them in our contract.


----------

